# Washing the GSD



## summer (Jan 19, 2009)

I was just wondering how often we can wash our dogs. I have read some things that say only once or twice a year but i can not even imagine how much they would smell and just not look very good. But then on this site it looks like people think you can wash every month or so with a good shampoo. I would love some advice as we are getting a new GSD puppy and would like to get her use to getting washed. Thanks so much!!


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Our dogs only get baths 3 or 4 times a year unless they get into something that requires an emergency bath. They get brushed much more frequently.

They live in the house and they don't smell at all, and I think they look just fine. 

A healthy dog fed a good diet is generally pretty non-stinky, even without lots of bathing.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Getting a new puppy used to being washed is a great idea.

That being said, the ONLY time I wash my GSDs is when they are dirty.

Sasha (1 yr old rescue from Alabama) has been with us since late October - hasn't had a bath yet.

We got Mauser as an 8 week old Puppy and he's had one bath so far.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

Getting a new puppy changes the norm on this question.For a puppy so they get use to baths should be bathed every couple of weeks.If you happen to have that work out for you,It didn't for me Athena HATES to be bathed then once a month or a few times a year.Good luck on your puppy.


----------



## Gyggles1 (Nov 8, 2005)

I haven't really figured out how often I bathe Duke but yesterday we bathed him again and he did so amazing I was so proud of him and I've been giving him baths off and on since we've had him and he's 18 months now







He just sat there for me all proud to let me wash him all up. He's so soft & his coat looks great! I use a good shampoo on him ( forget what its called but I OK'd it from my Vet ) and bought it from my trainer.


----------



## summer (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks so much! We are so excited to get our new puppy Aspen and we just want to the very best for her!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

you can get her used to being touched and handled all over her body, as well as wetting her with the hose or placing her in the tub as frequently as you'd like w/o it actually being a bath (no soap)... start young, make it fun, use lots of treats and praise. she'll be fine!

i have one that enjoys baths, and one that just tolerates them.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

I have moisturizing doggie wipes so I can clean Jerzey when she gets mud on her from the dog park or when she just smells (I *HATE *dog smell so I probably notice it _long _before anyone else would.







) We don't really bathe Jerzey because she hates it so much... she's been that way literally since the day we got her... can't convince her otherwise.


----------



## Michele (Jan 25, 2009)

I have given Jethro 2 baths so far...........and hes 15 weeks old yesterday......I read on one white gsd site that baths were not good or advised............
When I had my girls, both labs, they got dry skin for being bathed each week.....omg....vet said once a year unless they got into something nasty.........


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

my boy is 19 months and he might have been bathed 3 times. he gets brushed.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Took me a while to find it but I started a poll about a year asking this question:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=523533&page=13#Post523533

As you can see, there are many of us who only wash our dogs once or twice a year!


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

we probably do a bath twice a year. my dogs are in the house.
regular grooming should keep them clean unless they happen to roll in something, etc. i also will give sponge baths, meaning i will run a wet wash cloth over them with some grooming spray, this works well in between baths.

debbie


----------



## Martie (Jun 3, 2008)

Our dogs only get baths once or twice a year - usually when they've been rolling in something. IMO a healthy dog who is fed a quality food and groomed regularly doesn't need a lot of bathing. Very good idea, however, to get a pup used to it so there won't be problems when he does need a bath.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

Dakota is almost 7 months and I've only bathed her twice, once when I got her and when she rolled in mud.

She really doesn't smell "doggy" when wet for long. I brush her several times a week.


----------



## Grims (Jul 3, 2008)

I bathe my pup every couple of weeks with just water to get him use to it.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Sum, with a new puppy I like to give a couple of baths in the kitchen sink while they're still small enough to fit. Even if you're not going to bathe very often in the future it's a good idea to get them used to it while they're young rather than trying to control a 70 pound shepherd in a bathtub for the first time. It's so much easier to do it in the sink because I can stand up (much easier on my back!) and it's a smaller space so they can't move around as much and it's easier to control them. I have a pullout faucet, which is great for rinsing.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

I go to shows, so my dogs get bathed whenever I go to a show.


----------



## kt67 (Apr 10, 2004)

I may be in the minority here....

I wash my brood at least once per month. I use baby shampoo and make sure that everything is rinsed out and then let them airdry. At this point, I tell either of them to get in the tub, the ears go back, a special pout appears and they pounce in the tub.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

I never bathe Grimm. He is groomed by me daily, eats an all-natural, 100% raw diet, and has nearly no dog smell even when damp.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Our dogs are primarily inside dogs, and get bathed 2-3 times per year, depending on shedding cycles and camping trips.


----------

